# Paralympic 4HD 450 - 455 (sky)



## Shadow the Reindeer (4 September 2012)

Are you aware there are 6 other channel 4 channels devoted to the paralympics? The above being one of them  3 of them are in HD the others are normal viewing settings, not looked further, came across them by chance..
They may be available on normal set top boxes, have a look and let us know


----------

